# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Fukushima - vùng đất của những hồ nước xanh tuyệt đẹp

## hangnt

*Cái tên Fukushima gợi về những ám ảnh của động đất, sóng thần, nhà máy điện nguyên tử nhưng ít ai biết đây còn là một vùng đất tươi đẹp.*

Tôi đến Fukushima, Nhật Bản vào những ngày cuối tháng 4. Trái với những hình dung về một Fukushima sau thảm họa động đất và sóng thần năm 2011, là một Fukushima thơ mộng với một trời hoa rực rỡ và những hồ nước xanh tuyệt đẹp.

*Vùng đất của những hồ nước xanh*

Khi những bông tuyết cuối cùng bắt đầu tan trên mặt đất cũng là lúc trời Fukushima vào xuân. Dấu hiệu của mùa xuân ở Fukushima chính là những cụm hoa nở tràn trên mặt đất. Những loài hoa bụi thấp đẹp nhất ở đây có thể kể đến như thủy tiên, panse, hoa diên vĩ... Và trên khắp mọi con đường, mùa xuân của Fukushima còn là muôn sắc hoa anh đào khoe mình rực rỡ. Hoa đào ở Fukushima có rất nhiều loại từ vàng, trắng cho đến hồng nhạt, hồng đậm... được trồng thành những hàng dài trên những con đường hay trong công viên.


Mùa xuân cũng là mùa thức giấc của những hồ nước xanh tuyệt đẹp ở Fukushima. Trong hành trình của mình, tôi may mắn được ghé chân qua quận Yama, nơi có công viên quốc gia Bandai - Asahi và hồ nổi tiếng Hibara. Nơi đây còn có ngọn núi Bandai hùng vĩ.

Từ resort Urabandai Lake, du khách có thể ngắm nhìn ngọn Bandai vẫn còn tuyết phủ trắng xóa phía xa. Buổi sáng sau khi thức giấc, điều nên làm nhất là bạn hãy đi bộ vào rừng. Từ đây, chỉ cần băng qua phía bên kia đường và đi bộ khoảng 10 phút, bạn đã có thể thấy những hồ nước xanh tuyệt đẹp. Nếu có nhiều thời gian, bạn hãy đi sâu vào bên trong để khám phá khu rừng mùa xuân này. Vì càng đi vào bên trong, bạn sẽ được nhìn thấy nhiều hồ nước xanh tuyệt đẹp khác.

Bạn cũng sẽ gặp những dòng suối nước chảy trong vắt, nơi có cây cầu gỗ nhỏ xinh bắt qua. Không có gì tuyệt vời hơn là đi dạo trong rừng vào lúc mặt trời vừa lên. Khi ấy, những hồ nước vô cùng phẳng lặng và ánh mặt trời chếu xiên làm mặt nước ánh lên nhiều sắc màu. Buổi sáng, cũng là lúc khu rừng rộn ràng tiếng chim, tiếng gió thổi nhè nhẹ. Những âm thanh của bình yên ấy sẽ khiến bạn quên đi mệt mỏi của cuộc sống thường nhật.

*Ngắm lâu đài và muôn sắc hoa anh đào rực rỡ*

Một điểm đến lý tưởng khác khi bạn ghé thăm Fukushima là lâu đài Tsuruga. Được xây dựng vào năm 1384 bởi Ashina Naomori, lâu đài Tsuruga còn được người dân nơi đây gọi bằng một tên khác là Aizu-Wakamatsu. Nơi đây ngày xưa là trung tâm quân sự và hành chính của khu vực. Ngày nay, Tsuruga là một điểm đến hấp dẫn đối với mọi du khách khi đặt chân đến Fukushima.


Mùa xuân chính là dịp tuyệt vời nhất để bạn đến thăm Tsuruga. Nét cổ kính của lâu đài cùng với vẻ đẹp nên thơ của khoảng 1.000 cây anh đào đang nở rộ xung quanh lâu đài tạo nên một bức tranh rực rỡ. Từ tầng cao nhất của lâu đài, bạn có thể ngắm nhìn khung cảnh đẹp như tranh phía dưới cũng như khung cảnh của toàn thành phố.

Như những ai yêu mến Fukushima, tôi không thể không ghé qua công viên Hanamiyama. Đây là một công viên thuộc sở hữu tư nhân và cũng là công viên đẹp nhất Fukushima. Hanamiyama nằm trên một khu đồi thấp. Du khách có thể đi bộ từ cổng ngoài, qua những con đường quanh co để đi sâu vào bên trong và leo lên những ngọn đồi. Bạn sẽ có cảm giác mình như đi lạc giữa một thiên đường hoa và vô cùng choáng ngợp trước độ rực rỡ của nó.


Dạo bước trong công viên, bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng những cánh đồng hoa cải vàng rực, những hàng hoa anh đào hồng thắm. Nơi đây còn là thiên đường của những loài hoa như hoa mận, hoa mơ, mộc lan rừng, hoa trà... Khi bước chân lên đỉnh đồi, từ chỗ bạn đứng, phóng tầm mắt xuống phía dưới, bạn sẽ thấy một thảm hoa đủ sắc màu như ột bước tranh sơn dầu rực rỡ.

Tôi sẽ trở lại Fukushima vào một ngày gần, để kể tiếp câu chuyện về vùng đất vô cùng thơ mộng này.
*
Thông tin tư vấn:*

Fukushima là một tỉnh nằm ở khu vực Tohoku, Nhật Bản. Để đến Fukushima, bạn có thể bay đến Narita, Tokyo và từ đó đi shinkansen lên Fukushima.

Bắt đầu từ giữa tháng 4 cho đến hết mùa thu là dịp tuyệt vời nhất để thăm Fukushima.

Giá khách sạn tại Fukushima dao động từ 1 triệu đồng một phòng trở lên. Giá phòng tại resort Urabandai Lake từ khoảng 2,5 triệu đồng một đêm trở lên. Tại một số khách sạn có xe đón khách. Bạn nên đặt khách sạn trước khi đến nghỉ.

Đi Fukhushima từ Việt Nam, bạn có thể được xem xét miễn phí xin visa Nhật. 
_
Theo ngoisao_

Để thưởng thức món ăn này tại Nhật Bản bạn có thể tham khảo tour *TP.HCM - Nhật Bản - TP.HCM (7 ngày 6 đêm) Giá 2.248 $* - *TP.HCM - Nhat Ban - TP.HCM (7 ngay 6 dem) Gia 2.248 $*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nhật Bản* - *tour du lich Nhat Ban*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nhật Bản kích vào *du lịch Nhật Bản* -* du lich Nhat Ban*

----------

